# Daiwa BG10



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

Daiwa BG10 with a spare spool. 
Spooled with power pro.
Great condition 
$60


----------



## Mr.Brady (Jan 31, 2016)

Pics please


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Is that one from Japan or Thailand ? (sticker on reel foot)


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll check tonight. Thinking Japan.


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry for the long delay. 
Made in Japan.


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

Closed no takers


----------

